
Flutter: Developer Experience on Google’s React Native Competitor - d2p
https://matwrites.com/flutter-react-native-competitor/
======
rubyfan
Am I reading it right that it’s Dart based? Seems like a non-starter for many.

~~~
sebe
Here is an article on why flutter uses dart. [https://hackernoon.com/why-
flutter-uses-dart-dd635a054ebf](https://hackernoon.com/why-flutter-uses-dart-
dd635a054ebf)

Some tidbits from what I've read, etc, about Flutter -

They moved to Dart from JavaScript three years ago, after looking at dozen of
other languages.

One of the flutter guys posted, the other day, that he had very poor opinion
about Dart, just like the rest of the web, until he tried it.

The dev build are JIT and has sub second stateful hot reload feature, which
came from Dart. Release build compiles to native code.

